# Can't access BIOS normally



## tt_rss (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi. Today when I tried entering BIOS(Asus board, so DEL button), it just won't let me. All it does is open the boot menu for safemode etc. It has worked perfectly fine before, so I know I am pushing the button at the right time.

What could be wrong? Are there alternative ways into BIOS? Where could I go from here?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try F1 F2

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## tt_rss (Jun 27, 2009)

F1 and F2 didnt work. F2 got me into the very same boot screen.

I have no idea what any of the other stuff you mentioned is. I did a quick search and the directions included to reset cmos includes a myriad of things I have no clue about. I've never built a computer, and i've never even taken out a motherboard. I'd probably end up breaking something.

Is there no simple way to reset everything to factory settings that doesnt include breaking my motherboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you have the Owner's manual for the Mobo? It will have instructions to clear the CMOS. They will be about the same as dai posted.
You can go to Asus' site and get the manual if you don't have one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't remove the m/b to do a cmos reset

there will be a diagram in your manual
if the problem is with the bios,a windows recovery install will not fix anything


----------



## tt_rss (Jun 27, 2009)

I was able to do the reset successfully, and I got into the BIOS. Unfortunately it seems to be a one-time thing. It got me into BIOS that one time to set the time/date again, but it doesnt actually respond to my keyboard on startup so i'd have to reset cmos every time I need to get into BIOS, which isnt really feasible. 

Just now I realized that when I click DEL on startup it will very briefly show a screen that states it cant detect my keyboard, and to click F1(doesnt do anything).

My keyboard(USB) works just fine normally, so it's just a startup thing. Anything I can do about this? I've tried different usb 'entrances'.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Get your manual. Look to see if there is a bios entry to enable usb keyboard. Maybe legacy usb. Try a ps/2 keyboard. Since the motherboard is some sort of ultra-secret, you'll have to be the one to check.


----------

